# Puppy essentials??



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok, I've caught the bug!! My OH thinks I'm crazy but I've already started to buy "stuff" for our new puppy! ( even though we won't have one until Spring! Hopefully!!)

I've bought an adult size Cockapoo crate with cover, a mattress to fit, and a puppy size soft toy poodle to keep the puppy company at night!! I know, but I just can't help myself!. I've explained to OH " fail to prepare, prepare to fail" I don't want to rushing around at the last minute wishing I had got something sooner! (Well, that's my excuse!)

It's been a while since we had a puppy, but I don't remember going overboard or buying stuff this early :-/

I see it just like preparing for a baby ( even though I'm a Grandmother!! Lol) getting all excited for the happy event!

What kind of things did you all get in ready for your puppy.

Mo


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

*Oops! Wrong place*

Sorry, I put that that thread in the wrong place should be in Chat I think!

Can it be moved?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

paper towel and enzyme spray for accidents, collar, leash, harness, dog tag, brush, comb, tooth brush, food and water bowls, toys, toys and more toys  You also might consider getting a coat. We got Maggie in the spring and she would get wet and shivering cold in the dewy grass. Enjoy your puppy shopping.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was the same - any excuse to go puppy / dog shopping, it hasn't got much better to be honest.
How many bowls, beds, blankets, leads, collars, toys do two dogs need!! X


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm getting a puppy soon and I am also loving the puppy shopping  So exciting!! I think I may go a bit overboard.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I must have bought everything you could possibly think a puppy would need and two of something's. I must have bought at least 3 beds and endless of toys. 
Being a nanna myself it cost a small fortune when shopping as I have to buy them all something! 
Trouble is it doesn't stop there I still find something I want to buy her . Still she's worth it, well they all are.


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I'm glad I not the only one!!

Some good tips here!, Let the retail therapy begin!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't forget the wine. Think carefully about how much you'll need for a week and then double it and add ten - that's the general rule for happiness in the early days 

How exciting! Lots of fabric toys to chomp on, baby gate(s) to secure areas?


----------

